# I'm so mad at my self right now.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since Kare had a doctors appointment with her mom this morning I was going to have the day to do a bunch of stuff I've been wanting to do on a nice day.

I got the bee hives I built last fall out to stain and was rounding up the paint roller and paint tray I use when the cell rings.

It's a lady about 30 miles away who has a swarm of honey bees her neighbour said, in a flowering tree in her front yard near the side walk and she has little kids. 

I don't ask her my Number one question, *HAVE THEY BEEN SPRAYED?*

Then when getting directions I *assumed* she knew where I was coming from because SEMBA has Us listed by counties and mine is north of hers. Any way she tells me to turn right off the main road on to the secondary road. 

Mistake was I should have really turned left. MY fault for *ASSUMING. *
I go close to 7 miles and don't see her sub so I call her and explain I am in a church parking lot near I 75. She said I went the wrong way and to do a 180 to get to her place.

Then insult to injury the swarm of honey bees was a cluster about the size of maybe a bit smaller than a base ball. She said her neighbour had sprayed them yesterday. I tell her that her stupid neighbour was a cowardly idiot and jump in my truck. She says aren't you going to take the bees and I say NO I won't put that posin in my hives, have idiot finish the job he started.

I'm still mad at my self for wasteing all that time this morning.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I could tell you about my most recent " setting myself up for failure" episode, but it has nothing to do with honey bees. But it did involve a mud dauber......


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe some times we have to do stupid things, we really know better than do just to become more firmly earth bound.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Kare should spank this boy .. that will remind him to ask the right things next time


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare is well past the spanking me age Tom. Besides I'm harder on my self than she is and she has to much on her plate at the moment.

 Al


----------

